# Corpsing My Blucky



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

that skull in the 2nd picture looks weird, are you going to use the hands and feet in the package?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Conman said:


> that skull in the 2nd picture looks weird, are you going to use the hands and feet in the package?


LOL Yeah he is a bit bizarre. But he's over a decade old. They don't make em like they used to! 

I'm not certain what I'm going to do with extra limbs yet. One of the Bluckys will be a groundbreaker so I won't need the legs. I haven't figured out what I'm doing with Blucky #2 yet. I'm going to corpse everything though. Waste not, want not! I'm sure I'll find some evil way to use them.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

*Step 3*

Day 2 and I'm ready to get down and dirty! First off, get some old clothes on, lay a drop cloth down and turn on the answering machine.

I got what I thought I needed ready..










My bowl of laytex paint, scissors, cobwebs, a brush, and of course my Bluckys. The brush? Discard it. You won't need it. The cobwebs cut (not rip) it all up into small pieces before you start. I didn't do this and I wish I had! Cause I had to keep pulling my gloves off to cut more. Now, I would STRONGLY suggests that you use laytex gloves. You know those kinds that a stylist uses to color your hair? Yeah those. Get a box of them and have them handy. 

As you can see, I have a small can of paint. I um..underestimated the amount I needed. That little thing only let me do the head, ribcage, and 2 hands. So you're gonna need a 1/2 gallon of paint per Blucky. Luckily we have a lot of paint in the basement left over from interior/exterior house work. So I grabbed one of the white ones and I was back in business! I'm wondering what my husband will say when he sees I took some of the paint, but the dang lid was rusted! When was the last time it was used, right? I'm getting rid of clutter! He should be thrilled! But I digress.. where was I?

Okay, I'm all set. I put a piece of cobweb in the paint and make sure it's saturated. I squeeze some access out so it is no longer dripping, then I slap it on. Here's a picture I took after I completed half of a ribcage.










I like how it's looking already! So I continue to cover the parts without much trouble until I got to the head. Ugh. This was really frustrating. The stuff kept sliding down and falling off! I'd complete one side of the head, go to the other and a piece from the first side would drop off. Stupid Blucky head. But I did manage to get the stuff on it finally. Right now though, I can see some pieces that came off and is dangling. I'm not overly concerned. A pass or two with the glue gun when it's dry and it'll look fine.

I completed 80% of my two Bluckys today. I ran out of time.  I still need to do most of the limbs but that's not gonna take too long. I'll finish up tomorrow. It took me about 2 hrs to do what I did.

Now I just hurry up and wait. The instructions say to let it dry for 3 days so I've got time. I also need to turn the limb bones over to do the other sides but I can't do that until the first side is dry anyway. This is not a project you can get done in a few days. If I would have waited any longer it wouldn't have been done on time.

That's it for now. I'll start on the next step when everything is dried!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh, interesting. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

what color paint are you going to use, im corpsing mine too and i cant decide


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Conman said:


> what color paint are you going to use, im corpsing mine too and i cant decide


The actual paint or the wood stain? The paint..well, funny story. Okay, not really but I'll tell it anyway. lol I got the small laytex paint from Walmart. It was actually a light cream color. Someone had mixed the wrong color for something so they brought it back and it was 50% off.  Unfortunately, that wasn't enough paint. So I have some parts light cream and the rest white. But I figure it won't make a difference. I'll be putting mahogany stain over it so I doubt you'd be able to notice.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry, i meant stain. post some pics when you put the stain on, im either going to do one like your doing or a really gory one with a dark red stain


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Conman said:


> Sorry, i meant stain. post some pics when you put the stain on, im either going to do one like your doing or a really gory one with a dark red stain


Ill def be posting pictures!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

It's day 3 and there are still a few wet spots so I'm gonna wait one more day before continuing. Meanwhile I'm going to start another project!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Day 5 and I'm finally ready to move on!! Behold, my Bluckys (minus the limbs)!










Here I get out the liquid laytex.










Using the brush, I slap some on. You're not gonna get total coverage because of all the rough pieces. You don't need to anyway. The laytex makes the pieces you paint shinier than the rest so it sticks out more. I bought a 16 oz can and it's going to be more than enough for both skeletons. Wonder what else I can use the stuff for..hmmm... But let me take a minute now and say that if you've never used the liquid laytex... THAT STUFF REEKS!!! It should have a warning on it not to drive or operate machinery after inhaling this stuff!

Okay, after I applied the laytex I took a blow dryer to it.










The instructions didn't mentioned waiting for it to dry so I just used the blow dryer.  Next is the fun part!!!










Time to use the mahogany stain! I just used another brush and slapped it on. Plenty of stain to do both Bluckys!



















These are the coolest things!! They look exactly like BBQ ribs. Makes me hungry! mmmm!

As per instructions, I'm supposed to wait another 3 days for it to dry. I just put the last layer of "flesh" on the other side of my limbs so now I need to wait until Wed. to finish it up. I have to say I'm thrilled with the appearance!

One of the skeletons I'm going to use as a ground breaker. And I just saw on here someone that made a cage for theirs with PVC so I'll do that with the 2nd one. I'll make a different thread for those. When they're completely finished I'll add the pictures here so you can see the finished product.

My final thoughts..took awhile to do but well worth it! I am amazed at the transformation of my crappy Bluckys! LOL


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

that looks yummy,

anyway, i got my list ready and im going to Home depot tomorrow.

i'll make my own thread and post pics, hopefully mine is as "artistic" as yours, lol!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Good lcuk Conman!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! Looking gooey good. Great tutorial so far.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Terra!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome! I'm going to have to try this. Mommy dearest _did_ ask me if I could get her some Halloween decorations.

I have a little tub of that exact latex sitting in my bedroom, and it DOES smell horrible.


----------



## frums143 (Oct 29, 2007)

hello there just to give you props, i started doing this project and you weren't kidding with cutting out part... fingers feel like i put them in a vise took forever to cut out with exacto came close a couple of times to cutting my self right to emergency room hahaha. but will see if comes out anything close to looking cool like yours


----------



## Nightraven (Oct 11, 2008)

havn't gotten a blucky yet much less seen one but what about using a dremel or die grinder to cut the blucky up? should make short work of it and give the fingers a break...


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

This particular blucky (if its the same one that I have) is rubber, a knife or scissors is about the only way I can think of.
I will be starting mine tonite with my daughters help, I am cautiously optomistic that the scissors I have might do the trick, those kind that are supposed to be able to cut through a penny?


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, well, I started corpsing my blucky, wow, this is time consuming! It looks fantastic, so far I have one full arm, the head and the torso done, my silly question of the day is: Do you corpse both sides?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Bohica said:


> Ok, well, I started corpsing my blucky, wow, this is time consuming! It looks fantastic, so far I have one full arm, the head and the torso done, my silly question of the is: Do you corpse both sides?


I didn't corpse both sides because the back wouldn't be seen.


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Dragonomine, thanks! I guess that would have to be the determining factor.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay! This is my final entry!

The first Blucky I just set in a coffin, nothing really special about that. lol I didn't have time to make a crow's cage so I'll have to do that next year.

For my second one, we had a few problems, a few nasty arguments, but I finally beat him into submission. 

The problem was that the plastic bone attachments were broken off. (nost of them anyway) So I was perplexed at what to do to pose him. I tried glue gun..laughable. lol Don't even try it. It won't work.

So finally I realized that I had to put the bones together with wire. And I would need a drill. Hm..me walks down to the basement and looks over about half a dozen of my husband's drills. Okay, I need assistance. DH is at work and he didn't want to help me with the projects anyway so pff. What's a girl to do but call her dad? So he shows me how to put the bits in and use the drill. No wonder men love their tools! I felt so powerful!! lol 

I used strong, but flexible wire to run through the holes I made and attached the bones! Perfect!!! I'm so proud of myself!

So for this Blucky I've purchased a tombstone. I'm going to cut down a wooden pallet to set him on along with the stone. I'll pile up some old clothes or whatever to put on top of the pallet. Then I'll cover it with a brown plastic garbage bag so it'll look like a mound of dirt. Pretty cool, right?  I still need to do that and then it'll be complete! Here's the pictures:




















Now we get to the end. What did I do wrong and what could I have done better?

I should have kept the bones attached while I corpsed. And if I wanted to wire them I should have done that before as well. That's basically it. I'm very pleased with the finished product and I looks forward to years of horror with them!


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks alot for the heads up.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Dragonomine, love the tutorial and the end result. There is one thing that didn't look right to me (maybe it's just me though)....the bright white of the back of the blucky skull showing through the eyesocket, just can't get my head around the look as it appears out of place with the wonderful corpsing you did.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Dragonomine, love the tutorial and the end result. There is one thing that didn't look right to me (maybe it's just me though)....the bright white of the back of the blucky skull showing through the eyesocket, just can't get my head around the look as it appears out of place with the wonderful corpsing you did.


You're right. I noticed it as well. When I make more next year I'll put some stain on it, but I'm completely out now.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Just give the inside of the skull a quick shot of flat brown spray primer through the eye sockets. That should do the trick. Nice job with the corpsing!

Eric
________
silver surfer reviews


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Just give the inside of the skull a quick shot of flat brown spray primer through the eye sockets. That should do the trick. Nice job with the corpsing!
> 
> Eric


Good idea Eric!!

You know, I also originally wanted to put eyes in the sockets but all they had was crappy ones at the Halloween store. I wish I could do detail work and make them myself, but my hands aren't steady enough.


----------



## Ben Hopkins (Feb 22, 2009)

What a great project, glad I found this, I have 5 Bluckys I was going to trash now I know what to do with them, was wondering how well this holds up to outside elements (rain) ?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how they would hold up in weather. Mine were on the porch. But I'm sure you can use a sealer on it to make it weatherproof.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

For the insides of the skulls on my corpsed bluckies... I just shove a black trash bag into their head. That way they don't just look completely hollow and it's... easy.


----------

